# One Big Tom; 200+/lbs & 7.5' Long



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is the story and pics to one of the biggest Tom's I have seen killed in Utah for a long time.
200+/lbs and 7.5' Long, this is one big cat!
Enjoy...
http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/05/8-year-wait-for-200lb-tom-by-nick.html

Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That is a nice older mature tom........not too many in Utah make it to that age anymore. Looks like some tough country for doggin.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome as always!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait just a dog-gone minute! Goofy says there are no cougars in Utah, and certainly not 200 pound toms! Yer full of crap...:mrgreen:

JK! That's one HUGE lion. Congrats on a tremendous trophy! let us know what his melon measures out at!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

15 1/8", in the brief description just before the photos. 

Amazing cat!


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice cat. Congratulations.


----------

